
Forget Siri – make Wolfram Alpha your personal assistant - Garbage
http://hackaday.com/2012/01/17/forget-siri-make-wolfram-alpha-your-personal-assistant/
======
endianswap
Here is the real link to the article: <http://nerdvittles.com/?p=798>

------
pkulak
If I valued my time at minimum wage, that still wouldn't be worth it.

